# مجمووعه كبيرة من ليسبات اعمال المساحة للاوتوكاد



## tetoarmin (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هذه مجموعة كبيرة من ليسبات المساحة فى ملف واحد منها مثلا 
i , sr2 ,poz , cor , xyz, coord id , sr1 , 
وغيرهم من الليسبات 
ارجو ان اكون قد اضفة ولو قليل مشاهدة المرفق New Folder.rar


----------



## hosh123 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال المجالي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

كل المحبه للزميل لكن لو تكرمت الملف من النوع الدسم اتمنى شرح لعمل الليسبات.


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم وجزاك الله خيييييييير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sashmo (8 يناير 2014)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## survey ahmad (7 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله بك يااخي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## حسن الجوار (7 يونيو 2014)

علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## عامر ابوكانون (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نضال هديب (15 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في جهدك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

يارب يعطيك العافية على خير


----------



## mawada33 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم .. وشكرا على مجهودكم الرائع .....


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 نوفمبر 2015)

جزيل الشكر لكم على هذه المجموعة القيمة من الليسبات
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (1 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ahdg1984 (29 ديسمبر 2015)

مجهود رائع


----------



## amr976 (29 مارس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (29 مارس 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## رياض450 (1 أبريل 2018)

tetoarmin قال:


> هذه مجموعة كبيرة من ليسبات المساحة فى ملف واحد منها مثلا
> i , sr2 ,poz , cor , xyz, coord id , sr1 ,
> وغيرهم من الليسبات
> ارجو ان اكون قد اضفة ولو قليل مشاهدة المرفق 84281




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (16 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hsn1020 (11 يناير 2019)

شكرا لك


----------

